# I need someone to go fishing with tonight or tommorw



## Cody Foster

hey my name is cody im 17 i need a friend to go fishing with looking for reds and specs i will go half in on bait and tackle i got 5 rods and a drop net fishing cart so hit me up 8504665188 anytime looking forward to go fishing with you


----------



## Little Hellion

How late u looking to fish and were u planning to fish


----------



## Cody Foster

man if you give me a time tht how long we will fish I just like to get out on the water


----------



## Cody Foster

really if u have a spot we will do that one I tried bob sites but its slow right now I spent 16 hrs out there so u tell me im just looking for a good time


----------



## Cody Foster

*In need*

In need of a fishing partner to go around and fish I don't have a boat yet but I just need someone that is reliable and fishes a lot I like to go about 4 times a week hit me up I got my own tackle drop net and 5 poles


----------



## Cody Foster

hey srry man if u don't mind do u know where r some good spots to fish im looking for specs and reds maybe some flounder


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Spots with saltwater.


----------



## Cody Foster

yes


----------



## Catchin Hell

A little bird told me Lil Hellion catches his best reds right off his back porch Cody.


----------



## Jefffhrey

A little bird told me Lil Hellion catches his best reds right off his back porch Cody.


----------



## BananaTom

*If one takes you fishing, are you willing help fund the trip, and actually make good on your promises to do?*


----------

